# [solved]Проблемы со сборкой kbuild

## NerZhul

Здравствуйте. 

Для сборки virtualbox-ose необходим пакет kbuild

но при его сборке вываливается ошибка 

```

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/src/ash/output.h:68: error: conflicting types for 'dprintf'

/usr/include/stdio.h:397: error: previous declaration of 'dprintf' was here

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/kmk_ash/error.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -g -O3 -m64 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/kmk_ash -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/src/ash -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/src/lib -DKBUILD_VERSION_MAJOR=0 -DKBUILD_VERSION_MINOR=1 -DKBUILD_VERSION_PATCH=98 -DKBUILD_OS_LINUX -DKBUILD_ARCH_AMD64 -Dlint -DSHELL -DSMALL -DKMK -DNDEBUG -DBSD -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/kmk_ash/error.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/kmk_ash/error.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/kmk_ash/error.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/src/ash/error.c

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

kmk: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5'

kmk: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5'

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/work/kBuild-0.1.5/out/linux.amd64/release/bootstrap/ts-stage2-build] Error 2

kBuild/env.sh: info: rc=2: make -f bootstrap.gmk AUTORECONF=true

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2734:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       kBuild/env.sh --full make -f bootstrap.gmk AUTORECONF=true || die "bootstrap failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   bootstrap failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Гугл выдает только одну ссылку https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270607

Но я не могу понять - как правильно пропатчить это все дело. 

Заранее благодарен за любую помощь

С ув. Алексей.Last edited by NerZhul on Wed Jun 03, 2009 5:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neroot

Либо скачать ebuild, положить в тот же каталог, дать команду ebuild kbuild-0.1.5-r1.ebuild manifest, попробовать еще раз его поставить;

либо скачать патч, положить его в каталог ебилда/files, прописать его вызов в ебилде...

Строчкой типа epatch "$FILESDIR/kbuild-glibc210.patch"

Потом не забудьте обновить манифест.

----------

